# What would you pay for this?



## netnub (Jun 10, 2013)

East coast (Toronto)


E3-1230v2


1tb hdd


128gb ssd


/29


16gb ram


Ddos protected (up to 15Gb/s)


Rent to own


What would you pay? Located in Peer 1 datacenter.


I am thinking of listing them at $600/month(if setup fee paid I can lower to $300/m)


----------



## SilverKnightTech (Jun 10, 2013)

Honestly, since your doing a rent to own, the hardware alone is around the $1000 mark. So really all your paying for is Power and Ping. I personally thing your price is way to high. heck by comparision we rent that server with 100Mbps Unmetered with no Ddos for $79/month.

However this is only my thoughts..

Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## Zen (Jun 10, 2013)

Try aim for a 6-12 month ROI on dedicated, not 1-2..


----------



## earl (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen said:


> Try aim for a 6-12 month ROI on dedicated, not 1-2..


Well he is in Canada.. @$600/mo for that server a 6-12/mo ROI is probably what he's aiming for, lol.

I'm exaggerating but not far from the truth!


----------



## netnub (Jun 10, 2013)

$300/m with $200 setup fee sounds reasonable?


----------



## earl (Jun 10, 2013)

How long before they own the server?


----------



## netnub (Jun 10, 2013)

earl said:


> How long before they own the server?


8 months then they own the server.


----------



## earl (Jun 10, 2013)

Well if you look in the dedi section @ 3z.ca your price does not seem unreasonable considering its RTO..


----------



## WSWD (Jun 10, 2013)

That price is insane.  Someone can build that machine for the cost of 2 month's service, and co-locate it themselves for a few bucks per month.  In the 8 months to own the server you can build 4 of them yourself.

Good luck though!


----------



## drmike (Jun 10, 2013)

Way too damn high.


----------



## netnub (Jun 10, 2013)

It's not too high though, lowest I could lower it to is $300/month with a setup fee.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 10, 2013)

I think most are missing the DDoS protection that is what the high pricing is about.


----------



## drmike (Jun 10, 2013)

earl said:


> Well if you look in the dedi section @ 3z.ca your price does not seem unreasonable considering its RTO..


3z.ca runs on somewhat higher side of things on random products. Don't think they are in Peer1 either.


There is certainly a Peer1 premium. The have their own network and PoPs all over. Really in my prior experience is a great network in the US and Canada. Nothing wrong with 3Z, just not the same sort of outfit at all.


Unsure of the merger/buyout, but Cogeco was offering $600 million to buy Peer1 as of December. Something else to keep in mind when dealing with Peer1.


----------



## netnub (Jun 10, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> I think most are missing the DDoS protection that is what the high pricing is about.


I think most people don't understand that the server has a dedicated hardware firewall also. Layer 4 and Layer 7 firewall.


----------



## earl (Jun 10, 2013)

Not too sure the cost to colo in peer1 but I think it's a $200/mo minimum for a 4U not sure how many AMPS or network you get.. also this is Canada.. while all you folks in the US might think this is insane, Canadians are so used to being gauged that I don't think this price will phase out a lot of potential clients


----------



## earl (Jun 10, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> 3z.ca runs on somewhat higher side of things on random products. Don't think they are in Peer1 either.
> 
> 
> There is certainly a Peer1 premium. The have their own network and PoPs all over. Really in my prior experience is a great network in the US and Canada. Nothing wrong with 3Z, just not the same sort of outfit at all.
> ...


Yup exactly! I would think 3z.ca is more a budget provider considering they were offering colo for $30/mo on WHT just last year.. It's the same DC that scratch telecom built.. and the dedi's are also lower in specs compared to what netnub is offering and it is not RTO..


----------



## Mike (Jun 10, 2013)

Depending on the cost of the actual hardware paid and the colo cost per month, it's hard to judge how much it should be offered at.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jun 11, 2013)

earl said:


> Not too sure the cost to colo in peer1 but I think it's a $200/mo minimum for a 4U not sure how many AMPS or network you get..


 

I got a quote from Peer1

The most basic I could get.

*Collocation: Los Angeles*
NB: LA facility is manned 24x7 
Dimensions: 36


----------



## earl (Jun 11, 2013)

The $200/mo min for 4U was for the DC in Toronto..he wanted to transfer me to one of the sales guys if I wanted more info but i did not bother


----------



## drmike (Jun 11, 2013)

$50 per U a month basically, with $30 per U setup.


$2k rack roughly at that quote price.


100Mb/s port is a great limitation, need that upgraded for provider sake.


So what's a reasonable price to outright build/buy:


E3-1230v2


1tb hdd


128gb ssd


/29


16gb ram


-----


15Gb/s DDoS protect from CNServers? Largest package they sell outright is:


10Gbps IP Transit


10Gbps DDoS protection capacity


Service Location: Portland, Oregon, USA


$7500.00 USD Monthly + $1000.00 USD Setup Fee


CNServers sells in Portland DDoS protected servers, although just rentals, not RTO:


E3-1230 v2


16GB Memory


120GB SSD or 500GB SATA


100Mbps unmetered bandwidth


Free IPMI/IPKVM included


1Gbps protection capacity line rate(~1,500,000 PPS)


Protection Upgrade available


$279.00 USD Monthly


----------



## earl (Jun 11, 2013)

Here is another budget host in Canada.. I think they have a lot of bad reviews.. but for a similar spec server it would cost around $239/mo that's with only a 500 GB drive.. and no RTO

http://client.yesuphost.com/default/order/custom-search


----------



## drmike (Jun 11, 2013)

$1k for the server.... At 8 month pay off = $130 a month towards the server.

$130 + $50 for the space = $180 + the filtering + markup.

The filtering is from who and is it a 15Gbps shared pool or what? Where is the filtering located? Provider?


----------

